# Is misting with distilled water preventing my frog from breeding?



## Flint8062 (Jun 12, 2010)

I have been trying to breed my pair of CR Auratus for months now and at first I had two females, then I got a male and removed 1 female when one ate the others eggs (I think because all that was left was a sticky mass) but the other day I saw and heard the male calling and I was sure the honeymoon was on, but nothing. But then I thougt maybe I removed the wrong female, so I moved the male with her and still nothing, so I moved him back, and now I was wondering weather the distilled water i've been misting all my frogs with has something to do with it. they all have plenty of coco huts with petri dishes inside them, leaf litter, temp about 78 to 80, humidity about 90. hey guys what am I doing wrong, appreciate your imput. 

Thanks
Dave


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

uhhh....id say you may wanna stop playing "musical frogs"


you are probably stressing them out by moving them back and forth.



and why would distilled water effect them? it is supposed to be the most pure.


----------



## Flint8062 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks Smart guy!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Might want to lower the temps a little, that's kind of pumilio territory. I don't think the distilled water is stopping them, I only use distilled water and got successful breeding from some frogs that are among the hardest to get successful breeding from


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a breeding group of 6 or 7, female heavy, and have success as long as I catch the eggs in time. Everything your doing is similar to me, except I use spring water. If your wanting them to breed, you should put them in a group and feed every day for a while. I also keep 2oz cups full of spring water for them to soak in, it seems they like knowing water is around to get to breeding. Also, My auratus shot blanks the first few times, I thought it was egg eating but one pair still did it the first couple times after they were separated.


----------



## ESweet (Apr 13, 2009)

ChrisK said:


> Might want to lower the temps a little, that's kind of pumilio territory. I don't think the distilled water is stopping them, I only use distilled water and got successful breeding from some frogs that are among the hardest to get successful breeding from


I totally agree with Chris. Temps are high. I also only use distilled water for every tank I have and I have almost 100% of my adults breeding, many many different species too. Lower those temps


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

ESweet said:


> I totally agree with Chris. Temps are high. I also only use distilled water for every tank I have and I have almost 100% of my adults breeding, many many different species too. Lower those temps



That's all good but mine are breeding in those same temps, so while lowering the temps is good advice, it doesn't guarantee any success in breeding.


----------



## ESweet (Apr 13, 2009)

JoshK said:


> That's all good but mine are breeding in those same temps, so while lowering the temps is good advice, it doesn't guarantee any success in breeding.


Of course, nothing guarantees any success in breeding for darts. And there are many accounts of breeding success despite atypical breeding conditions [I have plenty of those cases for my own frogs]. Yet, when someone experiences problems when deviating from the norm, it's best to get conditions to the norm and go from there. In the end, good husbandry and adaptability to each frog's needs leads to the best breeding success.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

ESweet said:


> Of course, nothing guarantees any success in breeding for darts. And there are many accounts of breeding success despite atypical breeding conditions [I have plenty of those cases for my own frogs]. Yet, when someone experiences problems when deviating from the norm, it's best to get conditions to the norm and go from there. In the end, good husbandry and adaptability to each frog's needs leads to the best breeding success.



I wouldn't say breeding in 78-80 is atypical by any means. Most breeders I know, especially in southern states, have successful breeding in this range. As a matter of fact my auratus haven't bred at all when the temps are lower 70s in the wintertime. I think bigger issues here would be the moving around of all the frogs. Supplements, age of frogs, size of tank, and more all play an important role.


----------



## Flint8062 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for all your advice, my trio are in a 20 gal long tank, and I just turned off their lights for the night (9:54 pm) and the temp says 80 degrees, I'm sure it'll cool down more through out the night, but I do live in florida, my house is kept at 98 during the day and 76 at night. I have a small pond in the viv, and I feed and dust the FF with Repcal calcium w/D-3 and Herpti-vite every day, and have three coco huts w/petri dishes and lots of leaf litter in there also.
I guess I'll just have to be patient and wait till mother nature does her thing.

Thanks Again
Dave


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Flint8062 said:


> Thanks for all your advice, my trio are in a 20 gal long tank, and I just turned off their lights for the night (9:54 pm) and the temp says 80 degrees, I'm sure it'll cool down more through out the night, but I do live in florida, my house is kept at 98 during the day and 76 at night. I have a small pond in the viv, and I feed and dust the FF with Repcal calcium w/D-3 and Herpti-vite every day, and have three coco huts w/petri dishes and lots of leaf litter in there also.
> I guess I'll just have to be patient and wait till mother nature does her thing.
> 
> Thanks Again
> Dave


 Your house is kept at 98 in the day?!? Is that a typo?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

JoshK said:


> Your house is kept at 98 in the day?!? Is that a typo?


LOL I was just typing that *exact* thing!


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

Flint8062 said:


> Thanks Smart guy!!!!!!!!


you are so very welcome for the advice I gave you


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I agree that the distilled water probably isn't a factor. I'd let them settle in together for a few weeks and see what happens. I used Reptical and Herptivite for some time and have had a little better success since I switched to Repashy; however, this has helped me with tadpole survival and didn't affect egg laying itself.

If after a couple of weeks nothing happens you could let it get a little dryer and feed less often for a week or two and then mist daily and increase the feedings. I've not had to do that myself, but I have a limited number of breeding pairs, thus, my experience is limited and I guess I've been lucky. I've read accounts of people simulating a mini "dry season" followed by a "wet season" and it often triggers the romance.

Good luck.


----------



## Flint8062 (Jun 12, 2010)

yes it is a typo, I meant 78, 

sorry


----------



## gbeauvin (Aug 3, 2010)

Flint8062 said:


> I feed and dust the FF with Repcal calcium w/D-3 and Herpti-vite every day,


I'm a total newb, so grab a shalt shaker, but that said...

I *think* I've read that vitimins in something like herpi-vite might interfere with calcium/d3 absorption, so it might be better to dust with one of the other at any given feeding and not both at the same time?

Hopefully someone that actually knows what they're talking about will correct me 

-GB


----------

